# Stop Goldfish at fairs - sign the petition!



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Please sign these petitions to stop goldfish being used as prizes at fairs
every signature helps.

http://www.change.org/en-GB/petitions/goldfish-petition

https://www.change.org/petitions/sonoma-county-fair-stop-giving-goldfish-away-as-fair-prizes


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello Indigo i did signed your petitions and i hope you will get support in here. Who will care about it if not we are fish lovers. I really feel bad and i don't think its right for those beautiful fishy, that they give away to anyone who don't even wont them . And i don't even think that it will teach anything good a child, who will see all those fish , probobly dying in the small containers and dirty water


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Ill try to remember and sign when i get home. I agree the poor goldie shouldnt be sold at fairs ony to end up in bowls cleaned once a week. Luckaly as far as i know around here we dont have fairs that sell them, granted we dont really get to many


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks Sabina and Anhel, every signature counts. Sadly, where I live we get the fair in town once a year, and they give Goldfish as prizes. From what I hear, many of the goldfish that people win there die before the new owner even gets them home, the conditions they are kept in are just so poor


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm not in favor of banning them, but perhaps making it a law that they have to give out the entire correct setup for the goldfish, ad well as books about how to care for them.

Which is bassically the same as banning them.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

signed. thank you.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

sandybottom said:


> signed. thank you.


Thanks for signing:-D

anyone else want to sign?

I made a little poem

*A GOLDFISH SPEAKS

Hi! I’m Gilbert, a bright orange goldfish,
Kept in a tank with hundreds more, until,
Today they put us all into tiny bags,
Then threw us in a van, which drove away.

Our water stank of chlorine, hard to breathe.
The hot, rattling van vibrated our water.
It dumped us onto, a vile fairground.
Where goldfish were given away as prizes.

Our bags were hung on hooks around a wheel.
Our bags grew dirty, the funfair noisy, 
Then daytime sunshine overheated us.
We were helpless, like lambs at their slaughter.

With night’s darkness came countless visitors,
They won games, were given goldfish prizes.
Carnage began, some bags split killing fish.
Some unwanted fish were thrown into bins.

I was a lucky so was Gwen, we were won,
By Ann who understands what fishes need.
I hope that others were fortunate too,
But each day I grieve, for all those who died.

Please humans, protest against cruelty, hear my cry.
Stop fairgrounds giving goldfish away, let no more die.
*


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Indigo sorry i feel your pain. Love all fishy and all animals and its so many cruelty in the world and we try to fight and do as much as we can. You are a very kind person and i love you and respect you for that. Thank you!


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

Signed 1 of the because I say NO MORE to this cruelty.


----------



## jona31 (May 19, 2013)

Hey Indigo long time no chat lol I'll gladly sign your petition goodluck


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks for signing:thumbsup:


Keep up the good work!!

as we're on page 2 now I'll post the links again.

http://www.change.org/en-GB/petitions/goldfish-petition

https://www.change.org/petitions/son...as-fair-prizes

----------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------


----------

